# Native manta ray 14 for sale



## Tonnydoodles (Jun 9, 2013)

Due to shoulder issues, I'm selling my fishing kayak, it's a native manta ray in excellent condition, foot controlled rudder, 2 Scotty holders in front, two flush mount holders in the back, an brand new lowerance elite 3x color fish finder matted to a brand new lithium ion water sports battery ( it will last for multiple trips before needing recharge and weigh next to nothing) transducer is mounted to an ram mount made for the lowerance, no exposed wires, an anchor trolley system, anchor and shallow anchor ( stick), milk crate and last but least a pair of Thule ( or is it Yakima? ) hully rollers coupled to a pair of mako kayak saddles, anyone that knows kayaks knows this is the best way to carry them in a car or SUV, and how much they cost, only thing the new owner will need is a PFD, this thing was bought locally brand new,rigged professionally, garage kept, and besides a couple scratches in the hull from fishing the oyster recycling landing, this thing is perfect, I'm asking $900 and I'm somewhat firm on price, again this is a native, not a big name store brand, will post pics as soon as I figure out how to, kayak is located in myrtle beach, I prefer to be contacted by text at 203 2756818.


----------

